# Thyroxine (T4) on cycle



## Movin_weight (Jun 20, 2011)

Anybody use T4 to help limit fat gain on a clean bulking cycle? I know it's more common with T3, but grabbed some T4 during a blowout sale.

What kind of dosing would you use? 100mcg/day?

Cycle is 600mg Test Cyp and 750mg EQ


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 22, 2011)

Great input... Well I'll stick with 100mcg per day for now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

100mcg per day is ok


----------

